# Az heat



## Az Turnings (Sep 16, 2018)

Well before surgery I decided one last batch of purple for stabilizing some cholla. Needless to say I forgot about it and went out to thee shop two weeks later to a chamber half full of hard resin. Anyone got any idea on how to thin this stuff out to save my chamber. More pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 19, 2018)

This is the problem

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 19, 2018)

Not good. 

Drill a bunch of holes and then try to break it up?


----------



## FLQuacker (Sep 19, 2018)

Only hope... happened to me during a vacumn run. I used a 3/4 wood auger bit. I was able to save the chamber.

Not as pretty as it was, but still functions


----------



## DKMD (Sep 19, 2018)

I’m suspicious that toluene would work as a solvent for methacrylate esters, but that’s just a guess. Not sure what it would do to the chamber though...

Might be worth contacting the maker/distributor.


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 19, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’m suspicious that toluene would work as a solvent for methacrylate esters, but that’s just a guess. Not sure what it would do to the chamber though...
> 
> Might be worth contacting the maker/distributor.


I’m debating taking t to the table saw in a jig and making the chamber about 4” shorter lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 22, 2018)

Blake, if your chamber is PVC, you should be able to knock it out or push it out with a large diameter billet and mallet............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 22, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Blake, if your chamber is PVC, you should be able to knock it out or push it out with a large diameter billet and mallet............ Jerry (in Tucson)


 If it does come out, and leaves a fairly clean surface, wipe some wax on it before you use it again...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

